# Black Creek Lodge - Walton County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

My regular pardner and I fished out of Black Creek Lodge this morning for about 5 hours……bream only. Worked Vaughn Lake, Fish Lake, Williams Lake and lower Indian River. Not another boat on the river except we found a couple of mullet boats at Nancy’s Cut. Their mullet fishing was poor but one claimed about 15 bream fishing tree tops in Black Creek and Mitchell River. All morning the river was mostly slick as glass. Thank goodness for the heavy cloud cover. Beautiful fishing day but the bigun’s were not biting. 

I stuck with mostly Big Red worms and Catalpas and caught only a few. They wanted crickets. Probably caught 35+ but kept only 5 bream and 1 shellcracker. No size to brag about. Jack The Cat got the smallest of the kept bream. 

As expected the lower river is starting to rise with the usual tell-take debris and foam. However, the color was still pretty good, at least for the next day or so…..maybe.

Coming back across Choctawhatchee Bay from Indian River we encountered a couple of acres of seagulls and pelicans working bait just out from the mouth of Nancy’s Cut. Naturally, all we had were bream busters. Not a rod and reel in the boat. We didn’t see any bait being chased by big fish but that doesn’t mean there were none in the area. 

A couple of the bream had some roe. Next Monday we will stare at the mullet rod tip for a while and poke around the bay for a speck or red. 

Note: If you are a catfish enthausaist you might want to check Facebook and follow the big $100,000 catfish tournament up in Memphis. It's headquartered at the Bass Pro Pyramid in Memphis, TN. The folks will be fishing the Mississippi River. Many of their seminars will be online and later on YouTube.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the report and info about bait at the mouth of the rivers....good stuff.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My favorite time of year to fish. Last weekend I was catching crappie and could here all the other fishermen running tractors and fixing shooting houses!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> My favorite time of year to fish. Last weekend I was catching crappie and could here all the other fishermen running tractors and fixing shooting houses!


We fished a lake yesterday that we haven't fished in years. Just always bypassed it for some reason. Found what looked like great potential crappie habitat. Lots of dead blowdowns in the water. Just as soon as the river goes back down we will be after those paper mouths.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Great report. I'm fixing to start fishing. I have a brother here so plan to do a lot. It's going to only get better with colder weather.


----------

